# bikeshop um/in gifhorn



## kay s. (29. Dezember 2003)

da ich ja seit kurzen meinen wohnsitz aus dem stuttgarter raum(paradiesische zustände) in den gifhorner raum (ein drama) verlegt habe , suche ich hier für alle so anfallenden kleinteile einen vernünftigen bikeshop. im voraus schon mal besten dank.
p.s. das kann doch bergemäßig hier unmöglich alles gewesen sein!?


----------



## Tourenfahrer (2. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Du hast Glück gehabt, in den Gifhorner Raum zu ziehen, schliesslich wird sich Deine Grundlagenausdauer um einiges verbessern. Na ja, Dein Bike wirst Du wahrscheinlich zu 20 Jahre fahren können, weil es wohl nicht mal in die Nähe der Belastungsgrenze kommen wird. Hast Du mal einen Kilometer einen Anstieg von 2 Prozent, sag mir mal Bescheid, können wir uns mal zum Bergtraining treffen. Allerdings, das meine ich ernst, gibt es hier wirklich schöne Waldgebiete, in denen man stundenlang rumkurven kann. Ich mag das, Du mit solchem Bike wohl nicht. Ein bischen in Richtung Süden, wirst Du wegen der Harznähe aber fündig. 

Glück hast Du aber trotzdem. Du findest in Gifhorn selbst und in Hillerse den Bike-Shop "Brandes und Speckesser", die, die immer in der BIKE für Pulverbeschichtung werben. Coole Leute, die selbst "richtige" Biker sind und auch so aussehen. Verkaufen nur das, was sie sich selber ans Bike schrauben würden, billig ist nicht, handeln nur im vernünftigen Rahmen. Dafür ne Stammkundschaft, mit der sie auch persönliche Kontakte knüpfen. Ich bin sicher, dass die Jungs die geheimen Ecken kennen, die Du zum hüpfen und springen brauchst. Nehmen Dich sicher mit. Empfehlen kann ich Dir auch den kleinen Shop in Flechtdorf, Namen weiss ich jetzt nicht. Weisst Du, was Du willst, gibt es in GF noch die zweistöckigen Hallen von "Brandes". Arbeiten aber nur "Tanten" mit hilflosen Blick dort. Können aber gute Preise anbieten. In Fallersleben, Innenstadt, kannst Du bei guter Beratung fündig werden, genauso bei Zweirad SCHAEL in Wolfsburg. Edle Teile lagern bei BIKE UND NIESS in Vorsfelde, die Truppe ist aber so richtig gruselig. Junge Leute, die eigentlich fit sind, aber alles ist teurer, die Reperaturen schlecht. Aber die verbilligsten Teile habe ich daher. Man sollte sich wie gesagt selbst gut auskennen, dann kann Dir wenig passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellrazor (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tourenfahrer _
> *Empfehlen kann ich Dir auch den kleinen Shop in Flechtdorf, Namen weiss ich jetzt nicht.*



Der Shop in Flechtorf heißt "Olaf Fink 2 Räder". Inhaber ist, wie der Name schon sagt, Olaf Fink. Sehr kompetenter Mann, der auch Marathons und CC Rennen hier in der Umgebung fährt. Sehr netter kleiner Shop mit fairen Preisen.

hier noch die Webseite

Gruss Mirko


----------

